# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch >  Hyatt Regency Đà Nẵng Resort & Spa – Nâng tầm du lịch Việt Nam

## sontruong2111

Hyatt Regency Đà Nẵng Resort & Spa – Nâng tầm du lịch Việt Nam

Tọa lạc trên dải đất rộng 20 ha, *Hyatt Regency Đà Nẵng Resort & Spa* nằm cạnh biển và liền kề Núi Ngũ Hành Sơn. Khai trương vào cuối năm 2011, khu nghỉ mát gồm *193* phòng khách sạn tiêu chuẩn và phòng suite, *95* căn hộ một, hai và ba phòng ngủ, *27* biệt thự biển gồm ba phòng ngủ và có hồ bơi riêng.


_Du lịch Đà Nẵng – Tổng quan Hyatt Regency Đà Nẵng

_

Khu nghỉ mát có tổng cộng năm hồ bơi, năm khu ẩm thực phục vụ *đặc sản* *Việt, Âu, Ý*, một quầy bar và một cửa hàng bán lẻ và khu VIE Spa.


_Một góc Hyatt Regency Đà Nẵng resort & spa

_

Khu  hội nghị với đầy đủ trang thiết bị hiện đại gồm phòng hội nghị lớn có  sức chứa 280 người và các phòng họp nhỏ và vừa từ 10 đến 50 người. Khu  nghỉ mát chỉ cách sân bay quốc tế Đà Nẵng 15 phút đi bằng ô tô.

Khu nghỉ dưỡng này vừa được trao chứng nhận hạng xuất sắc từ chuyên trang du lịch lớn nhất thế giới*TripAdvisor* hồi cuối tháng 5 vừa qua.

TripAdvisor® là *trang web về du lịch lớn nhất trên thế giới*,  hoạt động trên 30 quốc gia, hỗ trợ du khách hoạch định các chuyến du  lịch và đem đến nhiều lời khuyên đáng tin cậy từ những trải nghiệm của  du khách trước, đi kèm theo công cụ đặt chỗ trực tiếp. Trang mạng  TripAdvisor tạo ra một cộng đồng du lịch lớn nhất trên toàn thế giới với  hơn 50 triệu lượt truy cập hàng tháng và có hơn 60 triệu đánh giá cũng  như ý kiến của du khách.

Hồi cuối tháng 5 vừa qua, TripAdvisor vừa vinh danh khu du lịch Hyatt Regency Đà Nẵng Resort & Spa như là*khu du lịch sang trọng bậc nhất* và trao tặng* chứng nhận hạng xuất sắc*.

Giải  thưởng xuất sắc trao cho khách sạn được khách du lịch trên toàn thế  giới liên tục đánh giá cao trong thời gian dài trên TripAdvisor. Chỉ  khoảng 10% các khách sạn trên TripAdvisor vinh dự được nhận giải thưởng  này.

“_Hyatt Regency Đà Nẵng Resort & Spa vinh dự khi nhận được giải thưởng này_”, ông Zulki Othman, Giám đốc Điều Hành của khách sạn chia sẻ. “_Chúng  tôi luôn tích cực cố gắng nhằm mang lại những trải nghiệm thật đáng nhớ  đến với du khách và giải thưởng danh giá này là minh chứng cho sự nỗ  lực của chúng tôi đã được du khách đánh giá cao trên TripAdvisor_”.

Phó Chủ tịch tiếp thị kinh doanh của TripAdvisor, Alison Copus, cho hay “_Giấy  chứng nhận hạng xuất sắc này được trao cho các đơn vị đứng đầu trong  danh sách của tất cả các đơn vị trên toàn cầu nhận được phản hồi của  khách hàng đã sử dụng dịch vụ của họ cho dù khách hàng này là ai và đến  từ đâu_“.

Nhiều  du khách khi đến Hyatt Regency Đà Nẵng Resort & Spa đều bày tỏ niềm  vui, sự thoải mái đối với khu nghỉ dưỡng. Những bữa ăn ngon, chất lượng  phục vụ, vẻ đẹp tự nhiên, và đặc biệt về đêm khi những ánh đèn cất lên  rọi về phía mặt biển sóng vỗ rì rào. Tất cả đều để lại trong lòng du  khách nhiều hứng khởi.

Hyatt Regency Đà Nẵng Resort & Spa được vinh danh cũng đưa *du lịch Việt Nam* nâng lên tầng cao mới. Hứa hẹn sẽ có nhiều hơn nữa du khách trong và ngoài nước đến với Du lịch Đà Nẵng

Tổng hợp trên Internet

----------

